# Pros and Cons of being near a window?



## dranger88 (Sep 2, 2011)

Even with a lamp and a CHE, what are the pros and cons of having the cage on a window seat with a window right behind it? It's such a perfect, out of the way place for my cage and I won't need to buy a stand (not that that is an issue). I have a feeling it's going to be too cold but not sure how much heat the CHE gives off if it makes a difference. Thanks!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

It will be much harder to regulate the temperature in the cafe. You would need a thermostat. A heating set uP cannot protect against drafts, either. 
You would also still need to buy a lamp and timer for their 12 hours of light per day.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Most windows are cold or cooler in front of them, even brand new insulated windows. Also, if the window faces anything but north it will be in direct sunlight for some part of the day which is not good. It's certainly not an ideal spot in regards to temperature.


----------

